# Fin de contrat et pajemploi



## RBK81 (27 Août 2022)

Bonjour, pensez-vous que ça passe pour pajemploi si le dernier mois travaillé il n'y a que les ICCP et la prime de rupture de déclaré ? (Pas de salaire ni jours travaillés car déduction CCC).
Merci et Bonne soirée


----------



## booboo (27 Août 2022)

Bonsoir, 
l'enfant a été malade et vous devez déduire des jours ? 
Parce que sinon, la mensualisation doit être versée jusqu'à la date de fin du contrat ( avec le calcul de la Cours de Cassation même pour un jour de présence).


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Août 2022)

Bonsoir 

Pourquoi pas de salaire ? Vous avez pas travailler du tout au moins d août ? C est un contrat année complète ou incomplète ?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Août 2022)

Quand à commencé votre contrat ? Logiquement vous avez acquis des cp


----------



## Lijana (27 Août 2022)

_Bonsoir, je suis dans le même cas, et il paraît qu'il faut déclarer au moins un jour et une heure à au moins 1 euro.
et puis le reste dans les cases concernées. ICCP et ind de licenciement_


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Août 2022)

Bonsoir lijana

Pourquoi avez vous pas de mensualisation à déclarer pour août ?


----------



## Lijana (27 Août 2022)

On va dire , car le contrat finissait le 3, l'enfant à était malade donc déduction de trois jours . et puis déduction des jours d'après, donc =zero salaire.
à payer pour la fin de contrat les ind de licenciement et les ICPP. La régularisation était nulle. toutes les heures faites ont était payés.


----------



## Lijana (27 Août 2022)

ICPP et non pas ICPP


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Août 2022)

D accord lijana pour votre cas je comprend


----------



## Lijana (27 Août 2022)

et décidément il y a un bleme


----------



## Lijana (27 Août 2022)

on me change le CC pour PP


----------



## Lijana (27 Août 2022)

est ce que c'est le même cas pour RBK81?


----------



## RBK81 (27 Août 2022)

Bonsoir, désolée je viens de récupérer mon fils de sa colonie de vacances,  lol, c'est un peu la course 😅
Oui pour des raisons personnelles je ne peux pas l'accueillir pour les quelques jours restants en septembre (fin le 09/0
9), donc j'ai déduit ces jours et je me retrouve avec zéro jour travaillé pour septembre.


----------



## kikine (28 Août 2022)

bien dans ce cas le contrat fini en aout préavis non exécuté a la demande du salarié accepté par le pe


----------



## RBK81 (28 Août 2022)

Bonjour, Kikine oui et non car j'avais 1 mois de préavis.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Août 2022)

L idée de Kikine est pas bête du tout et surtout ça changera rien au contraire ça va simplifier les choses


----------



## Lijana (28 Août 2022)

Les parents ne vont pas vouloir. Ils vont perdre l’aide pour septembre


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Août 2022)

_Le contrat finissant le 3 septembre il toucherons pas une cmg total . _


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Août 2022)

Et en déclarant une mensualisation a 0 ou même 1 euro suis pas sûr qu il touche la cmg


----------



## Lijana (28 Août 2022)

Ah. C’est vrai ?


----------



## Lijana (28 Août 2022)

Et les ICCP. Ne font pas partie du salaire ?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Août 2022)

Je ne suis pas une pro de tout cela et je voudrais pas vous induire en erreur faudrait poser la question la sur le forum 

L indemnité de fin de contrat se paye en brut car pas de cotisation


----------



## Lijana (28 Août 2022)

oui, pour les ind de licenciement le PE n'ont pas l'aide 'CMG'
mais pour les ind congés payés? c'est du salaire ça non?


----------



## kikine (28 Août 2022)

légalement si tu refuse l'accueil jusqu'au dernier jour du préavis inclus tu n'as pas le choix fin de contrat fin aout avec dispense partielle du préavis pas d'autres solutions légale


----------

